# Does anyone have... (urgent)



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

The 1000 watt Zilla Temperature Controller? 
http://www.petco.com/product/108340/Zil ... SiteSearch
Does it have a little extension cord thing that lets you plug 2 lamps into it?
So I would be able to plug in 2 150 watt lamps?
I need to go to the store asap or order online asap because Dexter's cage isn't staying warm enough


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

http://www.arcatapet.com/item.cfm?cat=16203

This is the one I have, you can hook up 2 heating elements to it. It's a great price online, I've never found it locally (in Ontario Canada) for under 75$, so online at about 30$ is a great deal!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

At this website, http://www.reptilesupply.com/product.ph ... ts_id=2534, it says there is only 1 power outlet, so if you're having trouble keeping the cage warm enough I wouldn't go that route since you'd only be able to use 1 of the CHEs.

I have this one

http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-ReptiTemp ... 654&sr=8-1

It has 2 outlets and does it's job. It's a bit annoying because the temperature control knob doesn't actually have temperatures, it has low and high, but once you get it set, you never need to touch it again. I recommend it. 

Good luck!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I replied to your PM, but thought I'd also post here for anyone else who could use the info -

I do have the 1000-watt Zilla thermostat, and it has three outlets. I've had mine for around 2 years now, and it's always worked great for me. It's pretty expensive if you get it from Petco, but if you look around, you can probably find cheaper prices. For instance, I found this while searching - http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog/rep ... nd-timers/


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I have it! It has two plug ins on one side, and one on the other. I love it for Inky's CHE.


----------

